# Happy 3rd Birthday Inky Pie!!!



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

My sweet baby boy Inky is 3 today! Officially an old man!    He will be enjoying a luxurious 30 seconds of all-you-can-eat mealies, a scrambly egg cake, and a IOU for some miniature mealworms (tenebrio obscurus) and phoenix worms (soldier fly larvae, yes, *maggots * :lol: ), things he doesn't get too often.

I'll get some pictures and videos to post soon!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww, Happy Birthday Inky!!!!!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy birthday my beautiful little boy! You know how much I love you. I can't wait to see your new pictures. I hope your day was just grand!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Happy birthday Inky!!! Have fun eating all of your delicious treats!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday Inky!!! You still look like a super cute baby hedgie despite your age!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy BirthDay Inky :mrgreen: and here's to many more to come :!:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Inky!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Inky, hope you enjoy your treats!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Inky. Enjoy your special day.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Inky Boy!!! What a wonderful Mommy you have to give you all of those yummy treats!! lol Never thought I'd call a maggot yummy!! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy 3rd Birthday Inky!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, Inky says thank you to you all for the kind wishes! 

I didn't get home until about 8:30 last night, no pictures yet. I'll be picking up some canned and pouched Wellness for him soon, so hopefully he'll cooperate for some om nom nom pics.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Happy belated birthday Inky!!!
(((HUGS)))


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yayy, I finally got out shopping and picked up his wellness. Inky would like to report that he's been having lots of delicious mealies, pupae, phoenix worms, and mini mealworms. I have a few videos of the bugs themselves and of him eating them, that I may post eventually if I ever get around to it. :lol: He really likes the phoenix worms, though, in case anyone was wondering. I've fed them to my bearded dragons and they didn't like them as much.

Healthy Indulgence pouched food for treats tomorrow night! It's more like birthday week for Inky considering how long it takes to eat all that food. :lol:


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

Everybody should have a birthday week, especially hedgies! Happy Birthday Inky!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It sounds like such a special birthday and I can't wait to see pics


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Happy belated day of birth Mr. Inky!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks guys! Last night he got a dish full of Wellness chicken/crab/herring pouched food, mealie pupae, and some kibble as a treat (in addition to his regular food). I'm happy to say he enjoyed the pouched stuff! He hasn't liked wet food before.


----------

